# dry dog food



## care (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi can anyone recommend a good dry dog food?

we have rehomed a dog today who is currently on dog meat. she is approx 2 years old boxer cross. she is quite underweight aswell!

thanks


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Skinners duck and rice works wonders here, plus it puts weight on too : victory:

Skinners Duck & Rice (Field & Trial) 15Kg - £19.15

Skinners Field & Trail Duck And Rice

Ordered from both of the above, although Vet UK seems to be more reliable.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i use arden grange but it is £35 for a 15kg bag.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I used Wagg from asda.
beef and veg, lamb and veg and chicken and veg. £8.92 for 15kg
and working at £9.97 for 17kg
plus raw meats, veg, pasta and rice.


----------



## care (Dec 1, 2008)

wow thanks for the fast reply's i never realised there was so much choice in dog foods its crazy!

with regards to pasta and rice how much should i give and how often or should it just really be a treat?


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pet Supplies | Frontline Spot on | Hills prescription diet | Royal Canin | Pet Health | Dog Supplies arden grange £25 for 15 kg bag


----------



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

Arden Grange and James Wellbeloved are good, use natural ingredients too and no nasty additives. Shop online, pet supermarket are good, so are zoo plus. I tend to give my bullie rice just as a treat, its always good as easy to digest if your dog gets a dodgy tummy! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Also good for helping with weight gain as you want to do it slowly and not straight away. So bits a cup of cooked mixed into the normal food can help as nice and gentle on delicate tums.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Whichever food you decide on, splitting the daily food works best for helping to gain weight. i.e. one in the morning and one at tea time.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Splitting is a good idea anyway, less chance of bloating (although I speak as a dane owner). For weight gain, I'd go for 3-4 small meals a day. Work out what weight she should be, and feed the amount for that weight rather than her current weight.

I'd avoid Wagg personally as although Blu likes it, it's full of colourants. You want to avoid anything like that, especially with boxers who are prone to skin problems.

Read into the ingredients, you really want there to be no additives, no BHA/BHT or ethoxyquin. Autarky is another good cheap and naturalish dry food. CSJ do some good ones too.

James Wellbeloved test on animals. As do IAMs and Eukanuba. I think Hills do too. And we're not talking taste testing, we're talking removing bones and organs to test their diets. Obviously it's up to you as to whether that's worth paying double the amount you could do on a decent food for!


----------



## care (Dec 1, 2008)

i never knew that about james well beloved! thats shocking really!

i will have a look at some tomorrow while i'm in pet shop.

do you think she is too old to swap onto barf diet completely now?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

We use Arden Grange,really good food.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Take a goose at dogfoodproject.com, it's got pretty much everything you need to know about looking for a quality dog food. We've switched from Royal Canin to Orijen as it has absolutely no cereals or nasties and is made from named high quality ingredients. It's the closest we could really get to a proper raw diet (our girl has a very delicate tum for that sort of thing) without compromising on the quality of the meat. It's not exactly cheap but well worth every penny


----------



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't realise james Wellbeloved tested like that either! Thats awful. You think your buying something more natural for your pets and don't realise what they do! Arden Grange for me! And its cheaper than James and Eukanuba. I've just bought 2 x 15kg for £31.00 each from Pet Supermarket and free del.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

JWB dont test like that - it's IAMs and Eukanuba that do IIRC. However, JWB has been taken over by Mars (again if I remember correctly) and are no longer non-animal testing. So they do do SOME animal testing, but then so do most other big brands under the Mars or Proctor and Gamble names.

If I had a dog that was healthy and faired best on their food though I'd still use it, just when you've got a clean slate and a chance to change, I'd opt for one that doesn't test on animals.

Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i also use Wagg, all dogs in our house are on it and more than happy =)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been told by the hubby I must take back the colourants comment about the Wagg. It used to be brighter, but he's picked up some for Blu as we're out of Skinners til it's delivered, and it's definitely mostly brown :lol2:

So please forgive me on that one. Not read the ingredients yet though, should be interesting...


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Autarky is a good food as is wainwrights. Got both mine on BARF, monty wouldnt hold weight well and his doing great now.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine are all on a raw meat and bone diet. The only dog I ever had who was fed on a dry commercial diet died of cancer, which made me wonder why as I had never known a dog with cancer before that. So I started looking at what exactly was in dog food.... And changed my dogs to just raw meat and bones, and I have to say I have seen an amazing difference in them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I feed Franks Pro Gold its an excellent food and they dont test on animals

Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I've got my lot on Gusto & they are doing really well on it. I would suggest getting a working Dog maintenance food of about 18-20% protein. The working Dog food is always VAT free so often much cheaper than other food :2thumb:. 

Also you want to feed any underweight Dog at least 3 meals a day, any less & the stomach can't cope with the amount of food & you risk complications such as bloat etc... We sometimes have to feed up Dogs that come in for re-homing as some are a bit underweight. We just give a bit extra than normal spread over 3 meals, within about 2-3 weeks you see a difference as they have gained weight & start to look good.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They absorb more of it if you spread it out too. If you fed a dog the same amount in one meal, less would be "used" and more would be "wasted" (eg pooed).


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 2 boxers 1 who is 2 and 1 who is 18 weeks old 

my bitch has had lots of trouble keeping weight on as have a lot of boxers I know I was reccommended the Royal Canin Boxer food specifically designed for boxers and now she has no problem keeping her weight on she is full of energy and seems a lot happier 

it costs us about 3x as much as a normal own brand complete food but she is one of our babies so she is worth it :2thumb:

We tried 4 different foods for her before this but would not change it now 

Our Puppy is on complete food own brand and is growing like wildfire (as Sasha did when she was a pup) he will also go onto the Royal Canin stuff as soon as he is old enough to prevent any weight problems 

Caroline


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I use Dr Johns Gold for mine :2thumb:


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

We use Techni-cal for ours:

Techni-Cal Super Premium Pet Food Products for Dogs


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I used Wagg from asda.
> beef and veg, lamb and veg and chicken and veg. £8.92 for 15kg
> and working at £9.97 for 17kg
> plus raw meats, veg, pasta and rice.



:gasp: People actually buy and use Wagg? I'd be running a mile personally;
Wheat, Meat Meal, Wheatfeed, Oils & Fats, Linseed, Maize, Beet Pulp, Peas, Lucerne, Vitamins and Minerals. Added Citrus, Yeast and Yucca. With Antioxidant: BHT. Yumm :lol2:


care said:


> do you think she is too old to swap onto barf diet completely now?


No dog is ever too old. : victory:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

we use CSJ dog foods. website is Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs. worth a look, we use Champ for the older and Little Champ for the pup. Its not just for gundog/working breeds by the way. 
We've definitely noticed shiny glossy coats, less moulting and 'nicer' and less frequent firm stools (TMI!)
Our pup Bullie is putting weight on nicely and again nicer to clean up after. 
We have a local private stockist so dont pay delivery charges, its worth checking the website. Also if you email them and say thay you are considering using them they'll send you some samples for free (they have done for us on two seperate occasions, with Adult and puppy versions and included their treat range too! - well recommended)


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

i would only ever use eukanuba as there protein is bang on for the dogs requirement and its costs about 77p a day to feed eukanuba compared to hills or jwb or royal canin which is about 1.20 a day eukanubas main ingredient is chicken so they have a meat protein unlike alot of other dog foods :2thumb:


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I also forgot to add to my post that if you google 'dog food score' you'll get a nice assortment of foods which people have very kindly used a widely accepted scoring system to rate commercial foods. Things like Eukanuba and Science Plan are worryingly low down with very poor scores. James Wellbeloved is a bit higher up and roughly in the middle, Royal Canin is definitely one of the better British foods and most of the very highly scored ones are from the US. It's basically about how careful you want to be about what chemicals and ingredients you give your dog and where it's all sourced. A lot of foods bulk out their mixes with 'floor sweepings' of grains- so husks and rubbish they wouldn't give to humans. 

You should ideally look for a food where meat is the highest ingredient and meat meal is second or third. The reason being that meat alone is its total weight, including all moisture- most of this moisture is then removed so the actual meat content should be much lower down on the list if that makes sense. Meat meal however has already had most of its moisture removed so if it's high up, you can be sure that it actually is one of the main ingredients in the final dry mix. 

You should also go for named meat sources- something like 'poultry meal' could be literally anything from roadkill to injured wildlife (sounds ridiculous but it's true!). There are very few restrictions on UK dog foods and very lax labelling laws so you need to be really careful if you're worried about what you're feeding. I also steer well clear of anything labelled as 'meat derivatives'...I believe that's literally junk (or beaks and feet as my partner calls it!) which is used purely as a filler and has little to no nutritional value and is of horrible quality. I honestly can't recommend The Dog Food Project enough, it really has got masses of extremely valuable and reliably sourced information. 

Incidentally, Pedigree complete (so one of the leading names in pet foods and products!) received a score of around 13 out of 100! Whereas Orijen (the one I use lol) lost no ponts but gained several bonuses so comes out at around 113! There's such a huge range on the market that you really do need to get label savvy. Good luck in your search!


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

theres also

Dry dog food alphabetical index - kibble starting by A

just find your food and tells you whats in it and its rating good or bad. helps when choosing a new diet.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I think what people need to understand aswell, that a lot of dogs are now being rehomed on a cost basis due to tighting of belts and purse strings.
The fact that there are both dog food starting at 8.99 for 15kg to £60 for 15kg
and Cat foods ranging from £6 for 8kgs 
No one can say that there isn't a food for their price affordablity.

2 packs of cigs would cost the same as a sack of dog food and on ave med dog, that sack would last 2 to 3 weeks.

Those who give up animals on the basis of food affordability, tend not to have truely worked out costs. 
Get a rifle, get some rabbiting permission and stock your freezer with extras, phone meat suppliers and slaughter houses and see what you can get from them. Fish mongers gut fish daily, ask them if they can save you it. All extras which both dogs and cats love. Rice and Pasta is cheap at wholesale or large supermarkets. 

I have dried food as my available at all times food. Just cause it fills the hoopers, no mess and dosen't smell. 

But all dogs get fed twice daily with meat, veg, pasta or rice.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

lilworm said:


> theres also
> 
> Dry dog food alphabetical index - kibble starting by A
> 
> just find your food and tells you whats in it and its rating good or bad. helps when choosing a new diet.


I wouldn't really take that site as gospel as they've written up one food I know a bit about based entirely on the bag and without having spoken to the manufacturers which would've given them clarification (and which would've got the food a better rating had the site been unbiased). They've made assumptions about foods without even checking and therefore are completely biased and their information is not trustworthy because of that, which is a shame as it seems like it could have been a valuable resource for pet owners. 

A hint for people reading this site would be to research each brand for yourself, and really evaluating the reviews you're reading - are they fair and unbiased or does the author have a very strong viewpoint that affects their review? The thing about sites like the above is that they are generally run by people with very strong beliefs which can sway their ability to present information fairly. I've seen it a lot with those at either end of the raw/commercial food arguments. Makes it very hard for the general pet owning public to make sense of anything when the vast majority of information is presented by the polar opposites, whether that's Hills controlling all pet food training for vets/VNs or whether that's the small percentage of extremist raw feeders.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Shelley66 said:


> Mine are all on a raw meat and bone diet. The only dog I ever had who was fed on a dry commercial diet died of cancer, which made me wonder why as I had never known a dog with cancer before that. So I started looking at what exactly was in dog food.... And changed my dogs to just raw meat and bones, and I have to say I have seen an amazing difference in them.


My first Bernese was fed on a commercial dog food diet, she died at 6 with liver cancer. When I got Midge he was BARF fed so switched Yogi over too who was epileptic, it reduced his fits too and the dogs are much healthier. Yogi is now 9 so has outlived his aunt who was the 1 we lost at 6. Id never go back to a commercial food diet.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I did raw and it made Blu's skin conditions much worse, he was riddled with acne, and he was pooing non-stop (and huge ones at that). So bad he had explosive diarrhoea all over my brand new sofas (from standing must add, he's not allowed on the sofa). Since putting him on the Skinners, his skin is cleared up, his dandruff has all but gone, his coat is glossy and shiny, and his weight has improved. And his poos are tiny!

Plus it was extremely expensive, we were spending around £3-4 a day on food he refused to eat in the end. Now we get one £20 sack a fortnight.

Different horses for different courses. :2thumb:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

The problem is, people will always feed a certain food, find it seems Ok for their dog, and then say it's brilliant. On paper, foods like Pedigree Complete look horrendous, but my friend, for example, has a Doberman, that does fantastically on it. I am currently using Skinners Duck and Rice, and on paper it looks pretty good, although slightly low meat content for my liking, and although there doesn't look to be anything 'offensive' in it, one of my dogs skin has become particularly bad and progressively worse since using it, so much so I am not buying anymore after the next sack. 

The only thing I have found my dogs to look amazing on, and not have skin problems, is a raw diet. However, one of my girls has problems digesting bone, and buying mince with bone ground into it over here is impossible, so she cannot be fed raw. 

I haven't tried Orijen yet, as it is prohibitively expensive really, but I think what I'll do is put two on raw and the other on Orijen to try it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

mine get a mixture of Burns / JWB and Wainrights.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I wouldn't really take that site as gospel as they've written up one food I know a bit about based entirely on the bag and without having spoken to the manufacturers which would've given them clarification (and which would've got the food a better rating had the site been unbiased). They've made assumptions about foods without even checking and therefore are completely biased and their information is not trustworthy because of that, which is a shame as it seems like it could have been a valuable resource for pet owners.
> 
> A hint for people reading this site would be to research each brand for yourself, and really evaluating the reviews you're reading - are they fair and unbiased or does the author have a very strong viewpoint that affects their review? The thing about sites like the above is that they are generally run by people with very strong beliefs which can sway their ability to present information fairly. I've seen it a lot with those at either end of the raw/commercial food arguments. Makes it very hard for the general pet owning public to make sense of anything when the vast majority of information is presented by the polar opposites, whether that's Hills controlling all pet food training for vets/VNs or whether that's the small percentage of extremist raw feeders.


i did not take it as gospel i am fortunate to have been around long enough to make desisions of my very own in regards to my furkids anyway, but i added the site just as an addition to everyone elses opinion my food is only 3 star on that site, i tend to avoid recommending food thats soley down to the owner, but see no harm in offering up sites for extra research as for biased every branded dog food site is biased you just do not get one site which is going to be fair and unbiased .... but like i said i make up my own mind but felt by adding the site it would do no harm in having another site to take a look at.... i was more interested in the information on its fillers what type of filler it is and its effects having 2 dogs here with sensitivities and one with colitis i have spent more time than is normal finding the right food that keeps my dogs guts staus quo


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I think really you're preaching to the converted with that reply, Dharma my bullmastiff has had me on a constant quest for good dog food for the last 7 years, as well as having researched foods for a previous dog who had cancer and who's illness prevented her digesting certain forms of protein. 

I went on raw feeding yahoo groups, dog forums, contacted manufacturers and discussed things in an unbiased manner with them. I have encountered and rejected the extremes at each end. I found there are people (probably that site included) that have a mindset that leaves them completely closed to proper research. That site is full of assumptions. For example, they list the bag label for Chudley's Choice. I have spoken to people who currently work there and previously worked there, I have spoken to a nutritionist at another brand, and have managed to get information quite easily from Chudley's customer services as to what each listing on the ingredients ACTUALLY means, and it is not what that site has assumed and given a poor review for. It's not a food I use, so I am not being biased. 

I'm not knocking the resource, I think it's a great idea and the more info the better. I just prefer, as a scientist myself technically, to put my trust in unbiased research rather than a biased hunch, which is all that site is reporting sadly. If they could get past that with that site, it would be amazing. :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I did raw and it made Blu's skin conditions much worse, he was riddled with acne, and he was pooing non-stop (and huge ones at that). So bad he had explosive diarrhoea all over my brand new sofas (from standing must add, he's not allowed on the sofa).


Before I start, I am not disagreeing with what you are doing, as you say different horses for different causes but I have to ask :lol2:

How long did you have Blu on the BARF diet before going back to kibble?




midori said:


> The problem is, people will always feed a certain food, find it seems Ok for their dog, and then say it's brilliant. On paper, foods like Pedigree Complete look horrendous, but my friend, for example, has a Doberman, that does fantastically on it. I am currently using Skinners Duck and Rice, and on paper it looks pretty good, although slightly low meat content for my liking, and although there doesn't look to be anything 'offensive' in it, one of my dogs skin has become particularly bad and progressively worse since using it, so much so I am not buying anymore after the next sack.


True, but then crappy foods are more often then not packed out with Copper, Glucosamine, duke feeds etc to make the dog appear healthy, so you can't always trust foods by what a dog looks like, but if it works health wise for somebodies dog why not.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

At the end of the day it is not our pets who hand over the money and buy these brands of food . It is humans. *WE* are the customer base!

Finding a suitable dog food for your dog is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. BARF is all well and good, but honestly is everyone going to go to that trouble? And does it suit all dogs? No.

The proof is in the health and happiness of my dogs, and they're fed meats and raw foods alongside Burns. They do fine on it and now they'll always be fed it...I would never feed BARF completely (not because I am against it, though!!). I think I have now found what suits them and what I think is best.

It's very easy to judge others on what they feed their pets but you have to remember they do not own your dog, they own their dog, and no 2 dogs are the same. What suits theres may not suit ours.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Before I start, I am not disagreeing with what you are doing, as you say different horses for different causes but I have to ask :lol2:
> 
> How long did you have Blu on the BARF diet before going back to kibble?


I didn't have him on "BARF" at all, I wouldn't feed a dog whole bones and disagree with what many of the fanatics say about it (eg dogs being wolves and all that). I fed him a raw diet recommended by the rescue. And I didn't put him "back on kibble", he'd been on raw before he came to me, and came with various potions and lotions, shampoos, and additives, to try and get his skin back to normal. He had been on this diet for many months. I carried on his raw for a couple of months after we adopted him, until I decided it wasn't what was best for him. And I realised it was wasting money on raw diets and the vitamins etc, when he wasn't even eating it in the end (wasting several pounds worth of food a day - because you cant take up and re-offer raw food, as it goes off).

He had two different creams, a shampoo, vitamins and oils to add to his diet, he needed specific amounts of certain ingredients, and sardines and olive oil (according to his previous home and subsequent fosterer).

I moved him to Skinners, and his spots cleared up, his diarrhoea cleared up, his dandruff just about disappeared, a gloss returned to his coat, and his breath was much better. IMO despite what the fanatics say, a raw diet does not suit all dogs, and is not species appropriate. I am not anti-raw (although I will never feed whole bones you can work around that), far from it - I was very willing to try it and have given people advice on it too. But I am very against the "BARF" mindset, that all dogs are essentially wolves and carnivores, and that all dogs should be fed raw. Because it's bullsh*t.

Dogs should be fed whatever works best for them individually.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Fair enough, and I agree, BARF or even raw feeding isn't for all dogs.

But just for the record, bones aren't fed because BARF feeders believe dogs are wolves (and in fact, a lot of BARF feeders would say that when people say they "should be fed this diet it's because dogs are wolves", it's bull), bones are fed because they are good for both mental and physical health. 

Though I would disagree when you say that BARF isn't species appropriate. BARF is the best food for a heck of a lot of dogs. : victory:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

ive always used bakers dry dog food it has everything they need and is full of different flavours so it isnt easy for the dog to get bored of eating the same thing day in day out. i swaer by it my dogs have never eaten anything but bakers its full of vitamins and also give them a healthy looking glossy coat!
advise if you do decide to use bakers buy the big sack it works out much cheaper than the smaller bags and it will last you ages.
good luck with your new dog and hope he fatens up soon! :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> ive always used bakers dry dog food it has everything they need and is full of different flavours so it isnt easy for the dog to get bored of eating the same thing day in day out. i swaer by it my dogs have never eaten anything but bakers its full of vitamins and also give them a healthy looking glossy coat!
> advise if you do decide to use bakers buy the big sack it works out much cheaper than the smaller bags and it will last you ages.
> good luck with your new dog and hope he fatens up soon! :2thumb::lol2:


glad you think so ure obviously ignorin the sugars salts additives preservatives coulerants so take all them out it wud be a good food and the min 4% meat is bad aswell i mean to turn dog food red green blue yellow it needs some rubbish in there and plus the coulor benefits the dog in no way i would nt touch it with a 60000 foot barge pole


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

avfc19 said:


> glad you think so ure obviously ignorin the sugars salts additives preservatives coulerants so take all them out it wud be a good food and the min 4% meat is bad aswell i mean to turn dog food red green blue yellow it needs some rubbish in there and plus the coulor benefits the dog in no way i would nt touch it with a 60000 foot barge pole


 
Me neither


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

avfc19 said:


> glad you think so ure obviously ignorin the sugars salts additives preservatives coulerants so take all them out it wud be a good food and the min 4% meat is bad aswell i mean to turn dog food red green blue yellow it needs some rubbish in there and plus the coulor benefits the dog in no way i would nt touch it with a 60000 foot barge pole


 
Have to agree with you. I've seen many a dog as hyper as a kid on E numbers. I will only use those that are free from artifical colours.
Dogs don't care what colour their food is. The colour is there as a consumor tool. It's just an advertising ploy to get you, the purchaser, to buy it.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> ive always used bakers dry dog food it has everything they need and is full of different flavours so it isnt easy for the dog to get bored of eating the same thing day in day out. i swaer by it my dogs have never eaten anything but bakers its full of vitamins and also give them a healthy looking glossy coat!
> advise if you do decide to use bakers buy the big sack it works out much cheaper than the smaller bags and it will last you ages.
> good luck with your new dog and hope he fatens up soon! :2thumb::lol2:


 

tis maccy D's of the dog world that rubbish


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I would break my "stick with it if it works" rule to stop using Bakers. It really is the crappest of the crap. When I was a mod on the dog forums, we had lots of people come on with dogs with behavioural issues, and used to joke about how many were on Bakers. Change of diet often made a change of behaviour!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> I would break my "stick with it if it works" rule to stop using Bakers. It really is the crappest of the crap. When I was a mod on the dog forums, we had lots of people come on with dogs with behavioural issues, and used to joke about how many were on Bakers. Change of diet often made a change of behaviour!


 
Yup, Having studied children and the results E numbers and addertives have upon them, I know that the same effect happens with dogs and cats and other animals. 
Anything that is brightly coloured with artifical colours for animals which are colour blind, well, It isn't for the animals benifit in any way.
It's only to encourage the buyer who would look at a simple one colour brown food and one which is bright coloured, all whistles and bells.

I was laughing with hubby yesterday about a brand of cat food which had 'starfish' shaped biscuits, cause all cats love 'starfish'. And in our house, a cat wavying it's 'starfish' at you is exactly what you know it means, so 'starfish' shaped biscuits cause cats love the shape of a cats bum lol
Or ferret food which claims that 'starfish' is the fave shape of ferrets, I don't think they were testing them saying 'what shape do you, a ferret, like best?' It's all down to getting us to buy it because we put human emotions of consept of shapes and colours of foods, on animals that use sense of smell and tatse to determin wether they want to eat it or not.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> ive always used bakers dry dog food it has everything they need and is full of different flavours so it isnt easy for the dog to get bored of eating the same thing day in day out. i swaer by it my dogs have never eaten anything but bakers its full of vitamins and also give them a healthy looking glossy coat!
> advise if you do decide to use bakers buy the big sack it works out much cheaper than the smaller bags and it will last you ages.
> good luck with your new dog and hope he fatens up soon! :2thumb::lol2:


Bakers has got to be one of the WORST foods available and should go straight into the bin!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

avfc19 said:


> glad you think so ure obviously ignorin the sugars salts additives preservatives coulerants so take all them out it wud be a good food and the min 4% meat is bad aswell i mean to turn dog food red green blue yellow it needs some rubbish in there and plus the coulor benefits the dog in no way i would nt touch it with a 60000 foot barge pole





LisaLQ said:


> I would break my "stick with it if it works" rule to stop using Bakers. It really is the crappest of the crap. When I was a mod on the dog forums, we had lots of people come on with dogs with behavioural issues, and used to joke about how many were on Bakers. Change of diet often made a change of behaviour!


:no1::no1:

The reason you're getting a good glossy coat with Bakers is because it's full of copper extracts and yeast, the makers do this 'cause they know their food is **** :lol2: .


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You'll find that even with the big sacks, you can get better cheaper too.

I'm not anti-supermarket brands, when we had Buffy she came to us emaciated and very poorly, and we had her on Pedigree biscuits. Granted she only lived another 7-8 months, but she put her weight back on and her coat grew back.

I wouldn't use them again now, but I do really believe different dogs do well on different things. However Bakers is something I'd chuck without waiting to see the results. Along with Frolic and any other colourful food.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I really do believe that certain dogs suit certain diets, But bakers is the :censor: of the dog food world, seen nothing but problems with it and where i used to work we stopped selling it because it was so rubbish. 
We do feed BARF but thats only because Monty tried pretty much EVERY single other food out there and no matter what always had skin and tummy problems and generally wasnt happy, BARF his doing fantastic on, but I do know other people who have tried it and not had sucess, think dog food is very much trial and error.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> I really do believe that certain dogs suit certain diets, But bakers is the :censor: of the dog food world, seen nothing but problems with it and where i used to work we stopped selling it because it was so rubbish.
> We do feed BARF but thats only because Monty tried pretty much EVERY single other food out there and no matter what always had skin and tummy problems and generally wasnt happy, BARF his doing fantastic on, but I do know other people who have tried it and not had sucess, think dog food is very much trial and error.


Hi....

I also think Bakers is full of :blowup:nasties...it made both my bullies itch like hell and made one of them throw....so back to the Iams for them and no problems whatsoever. 

It is all about trial and error, what works for one pooch might not work for the other. 

Jingle Bellllsssss


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

EEEEE Well there are a few of us here who many times we have to agree to disagreed. But look at us all. All as one have said Bakers is c**p! 

So anyone looking. Please note, this is people who on the most part, disagree, yet all are together on how c**p Bakers is.


----------

